# 2009 Outback Sydney 321 Frl Fifth Wheel For Sale $25,900 ~~Need To Sell!



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Brand new condition, used only four times. We decided that since our grandkids will be spending more time camping with us we needed a different layout. Nearly identical to the 2010 and 2011 models. Triple slide, Havana interior. Outdoor kitchen. Free standing dinette, two chairs, couch with airbed mattress ( worked well). Self contained side aisle bathroom. Beautiful entertainment centerin third slide (tv not included). Located in Michigan. Email or PM me with any questions. Asking $29,500. See link below for slideshow of pictures.

http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/577247403ZVmXmd


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Reducing price to $25,900 as we have put a deposit on another fiver. This is a beautiful rig ready for spring camping. All the " gilligans" are worked out


----------

